# Bean to Cup Machine or Semi automatic with grinder?



## roasted (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm thinking of getting to into better coffee for the home, but should I purchase a bean to cup machine or a semi automatic with a grinder (e.g. a Sage Barista Express)?

Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Buy a separate grinder and machine - bean to cup machines head to landfill quickly - if you want to maintain some value in you equipment read the grinder and machine sections of the forum.

machines with built in grinders often have poor grind quality as the design is compromised by having to fit in such a small space - there are some reviews of bean to cup machines on here from people who can be trusted and say quality is ok, but in reality they are landfill

hope this helps


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi, If your criteria is simply about improving the coffee you drink and you have the time and inclination to develop your technique of grinding, tamping, pouring etc then I say of the two choices you offer, the one which has the most potential is the Sage.

If you go the Sage route, maybe consider the Duo Temp pro with a separate grinder as that will allow you to upgrade them independently of each unlike with the Barista Express where they are combined.

For convenience a bean to cup wins, I've tried a few and never kept them for long as the coffee hasn't satisfied my requirements in terms of taste or the consistency and the milk wasn't good either.

Davecuk on the forum has tested a couple of Melitta bean to cup machines and recommends them, it's worth reading his posts about those as he is very knowledgeable about coffee machines, I bought one and sent it back but it may just have been me or a dud machine that was the problem and ymmv.

Whatever machine you settle on, make sure you buy freshly roasted beans (not from a supermarket, from one of the many roasters mentioned on this forum) and use them whilst they are still fresh or your coffee will always be below par.


----------

